# 4.5 rating



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

I just started Ubering today, after 5 rides I have a 4.5 rating

is that really bad? How long do I have to get it up?

All rides were smooth without any problems and I was always polite, so not sure what got me that rating? I did not have bottles of water in my car, could that have been an issue?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Dead man postin'


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

eh?


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Water? Now you have to buy beer for everyone


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Josho said:


> I just started Ubering today, after 5 rides I have a 4.5 rating
> 
> is that really bad? How long do I have to get it up?
> 
> All rides were smooth without any problems and I was always polite, so not sure what got me that rating? I did not have bottles of water in my car, could that have been an issue?


Yes 4.5 is bad. But with only 5 rides it might not be as bad as it seems. It is likely that only 2 of the 5 riders have rated you. One a 5 and the other a 4 which equals 9. 9 divided by 2 = 4.5 (could be 4 have rated you. 2 rated 5 and 2 rated 4, or 3 rated 5 and one rated 3). Other riders may or may not rate you and you never know when the will. Many times they don't see the screen to rate you until the next time they open the app to request a ride. This could be today, tomorrow, next week or whenever.

Get out and give more rides as soon as possible. The more rides you have rated will give you a bigger sampling to average over. You need to get your rating up above the 4.6 range to be safe from deactivation due to rating.

You can offer water and other amenities if you want, but the main thing right now is to get the hang of providing a clean, efficient ride to your riders from point A to point B. Be friendly and keep talking to a minimum. Only talk if they ask you a question and let it flow from there. Do not ask them many or any questions.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

There is an intro period where ratings aren't considered - I think it was 25 rides or something. Hang in there.


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It is likely that only 2 of the 5 riders have rated you. One a 5 and the other a 4 which equals 9. 9 divided by 2 = 4.5 (could be 4 have rated you. 2 rated 5 and 2 rated 4, or 3 rated 5 and one rated 3). .


Was wondering, before I had any trips at all, I checked my rating and it showed I have a 5 rating.

So could it be that just one of the riders rated me (and gave me a four, obviously)?

Basically I am asking, do you get one "free" 5-rating when you start driving?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Give more rides. If you are good at this it will raise your average. You need 4.7+


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Josho said:


> Was wondering, before I had any trips at all, I checked my rating and it showed I have a 5 rating.
> 
> So could it be that just one of the riders rated me (and gave me a four, obviously)?
> 
> Basically I am asking, do you get one "free" 5-rating when you start driving?


you start at 5, but I believe that if only one rated you a 4, you would drop to a 4. But your thought is plausible, not absolutely sure.


----------

